

US Rep. for Silicon Valley hosting online Q&A - coloneljack
http://crowdhall.com/h/53
House Representative Mike Honda (rep for Silicon Valley) is hosting a Q&amp;A for a couple days online at this link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;crowdhall.com&#x2F;h&#x2F;53. Could be interesting to ask him about issues that impact the startup ecosystem.
======
coloneljack
Might be cool to ask him about things affecting the startup ecosystem. Like
privacy, taxes, etc.

------
pcarro11
nice to see some transparency

